# Buffalo from a friend.



## link (Feb 4, 2018)

A friend of our gave me some buffalo yesterday. I cannot wait to start cooking it up. 
I got 
22 lbs of ground burger
Short ribs
Sirloin steaks 
ribeyes

All fresh from one they just slaughtered. 

I want to make some snack sticks. Any good recipes for Buffalo snack sticks?
Link


----------



## oddegan (Feb 4, 2018)

I need friends like you have. Look forward to seeing what you end up making.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 4, 2018)

Nice friend! "Buffalo Baron" 

 mossymo
 AKA  "Mixmaster Marty" will have a few suggestions. :D


----------



## mossymo (Feb 4, 2018)

If you have a favorite recipe you use now with beef it will be just as good with the buffalo. We have a full line up of meat stick seasonings available. They have all been tested with beef, buffalo, and venison with great results.    Personally I would save that burger for burgers on the grill!


----------



## b-one (Feb 4, 2018)

I’m with Marty, buffalo burgers are the best!


----------



## link (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I will be making Burgers for sure. I cooked a sirloin steak and it was fantastic. I may use 5 lbs of the burger for sticks just because I want to and my wife wants me to so she can give some to the guys she works with.

Link


----------



## tallbm (Feb 7, 2018)

Man you are lucky!

I once considered hunting a buffalo but discovered that it isn't really hunting.  It is about the equivalent of hunting a cow unless I want to get on horseback and try to do it like the Native American Indians did historically.  With me not being a horse rider and the fact that I would rather try and drop a buffalo as quickly and painlessly as possible (for the animal) I ruled that out as well.

Some day when I have a gigantic freezer and I just want the meat I think I will harvest/slaughter a buffalo rather than slaughter a steer.  Until then I'll stick to hunting deer, antelope, mountain sheep, and feral hogs :)


----------



## link (Feb 9, 2018)

Made burgers last night and they were fantastic!


----------



## tallbm (Feb 9, 2018)

I bet they were good.  I guess that is one major reason why the Native American Indians chased and ate the buffalo more than wild cattle :D


----------



## link (Feb 12, 2018)

Ok, Yesterday I made the Buffalo Sticks. I used a Hickory Snack Stick mix I got from a local Butcher. They came out pretty damn good. My Wife was going to take some to the guys she works with so we will see what they think. Anyway Pictures:
Pic one - Stuffer ready Bourbon ready.
Pic two - Smoked, cut (6" pieces) and cooling off
Pic three -  Bagged in tens.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 12, 2018)

link said:


> Ok, Yesterday I made the Buffalo Sticks. I used a Hickory Snack Stick mix I got from a local Butcher. They came out pretty damn good. My Wife was going to take some to the guys she works with so we will see what they think. Anyway Pictures:
> Pic one - Stuffer ready Bourbon ready.
> Pic two - Smoked, cut (6" pieces) and cooling off
> Pic three -  Bagged in tens.
> ...



They look awesome, where can I get my sample :D


----------

